

LinkedInLabs: visualise your network - xtacy
http://inmaps.linkedinlabs.com/

======
nobody_nowhere
Fascinating... but so many lines! I'm sure there are some really cool
unexpected connections in there, but it's just a mass of arcs and circles...

